# How do you like rookie from Lithuania ?



## macijauskas1 (Dec 22, 2003)

Webber and Miller beeing on IL, how do you like my countrymen's play ? Is he worth playing in SAcC? How many minutes will he get then Webber and Miller are back ? Do you think he has future in the SAc or will he be traded ?


----------



## Hibachi! (Sep 18, 2003)

Songailia is ****ing AWESOME, unfortunately he wont get that many minutes, unless i gess they can put him at the 3 spot, i hope he doesnt endup like Turkoglu, great player but just too many better ones on the team...


----------



## SacTown16 (Feb 2, 2004)

I couldn't ask for more from Songaila, he is very efficient and productive when he is on the floor. He won't get many minutes when Miller and Webber come back, it will just be too tough to fit him in for any consistent amount of minutes. But he is definately part of the future when Divac and Webber retire.


----------



## Peja Vu (Jun 9, 2002)

Like I said in another thread, he is quickly becoming one of my favorite players. He has been very solid when called upon, especially in the last 4 games with Miller being injured (13.5 points and 7.8 rebounds in the four games)


----------



## Starks (Feb 22, 2004)

I've been impressed with his play the few times I have seen him. When he was at Wake I watched him alot and a year in Europe has helped him. It was a smart move by management to trade for him.


----------



## Ben1 (May 20, 2003)

I've always like his play. Ever since i first saw him play during the Olympics 2000. He has been nothing but impressive this year. :yes:


----------



## macijauskas1 (Dec 22, 2003)

10 pts, 6 boards, 2 asst. in first half against NY! At the halftime it is 6 am in Lithuania, alot of people are up and watching this game, go go go Darius.


----------



## Hibachi! (Sep 18, 2003)

> At the halftime it is 6 am in Lithuania, alot of people are up and watching this game, go go go Darius.


Really? Cool, guess people really like him over there, we sure like him here :yes:


----------



## macijauskas1 (Dec 22, 2003)

17 points, 13 boards, 4 assists against NY-great game by Darius.


----------



## Peja Vu (Jun 9, 2002)

Now he is averaging 14.2 Points and 8.8 Rebounds since Brad Miller has been injured.


----------



## Peja Vu (Jun 9, 2002)

Songaila performs solidly as a starter


----------



## Starks (Feb 22, 2004)

Why did the Celtics trade him so quickly?


----------



## Peja Vu (Jun 9, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Starks</b>!
> Why did the Celtics trade him so quickly?


:whoknows:


----------



## benfica (Jul 17, 2002)

*I remember when the Celtics drafted him*

I though he was a steal and had a great summer camp, than he went to Europe. I guess he figured he wasn't going to get the PT on the Celtics.

Is he still considered a rookie?


----------



## rainman (Jul 15, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Starks</b>!
> Why did the Celtics trade him so quickly?


i was just thinking the same thing myself.


----------



## Peja Vu (Jun 9, 2002)

*Re: I remember when the Celtics drafted him*



> Originally posted by <b>benfica</b>!
> Is he still considered a rookie?


He didn't play at all last year (in the NBA) so yes.


----------



## KokoTheMonkey (Aug 4, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Starks</b>!
> Why did the Celtics trade him so quickly?



Danny Ainge seems to enjoy making his team worse....


----------



## Peja Vu (Jun 9, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>KokoTheMonkey</b>!
> 
> 
> 
> Danny Ainge seems to enjoy making his team worse....


:laugh: 

I think if Geoff Petrie calls you and wants one of your players, then you know you shouldn't make the deal.


----------

